# General > Sport >  Wick & Disrict Darts League Mens Division 2 Results 1/02/11

## wickscorrie

MOUNTAIN DEW (0) v BROWN TROUT 2 (5) 
 COMM B (7) v COMM A (1)
 QUEENS B (3) v SEAVIEW B (5)
 SMIDDY (6) v HAGARS (2)
 THE FSC    BYE

----------

